# High end replica watches



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Im not selling or advertising or anything but, I can get my hands on VERY high end replica watches, at a reasonable price - Just wondering how much i could sell them for bearing in mind you can only tell they are replica if you take them apart and i know somebody who as had one for two years without a problem. or...... what trouble could i get into passing them off as real/stolen ......?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

don't know about the legalities, but make sure you post them up on here!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

you may call them replicas mate but the are counterfeit


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

do these watches weight the same as the original watches .. because if your talking about proper replicas they should match up weight marking screw stamps and so on box mechanical machines and so on


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The actual watches are the real deal, but the innards are seiko apparently


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

what sort of price we talking about ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

:tongue:thats what im askin you lot


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

check this site

http://www.ourreplicawatch.uk.com/


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

more expensive than them, but its supposed to be the real deal. I looked at the one my mates got and it looks perfect and he says he is 100% sure its the real deal outer casing!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

have u ever used that site is it legit


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.jomashop.com/tag-heuer-cw9110-fc6177.html that is the watch he had - the flipping was smooth and it felt perfect


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

If you want an honest price post a picture of the watch & one with the back off & we will tell you...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> http://www.jomashop.com/tag-heuer-cw9110-fc6177.html that is the watch he had - the flipping was smooth and it felt perfect


no i never used the site but i could do abit of digging ..

that watch is the gayest watch i have seen lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i haven't bought it, im only doin research and im not tryin to sell it to anyone either, jjust askin the question


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sizar said:


> no i never used the site but i could do abit of digging ..
> 
> that watch is the gayest watch i have seen lol.


lol, i know but..... it would be hard to replicate of a decent quality is the point im making


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

its not just that watch i can get anyway


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

This site has some decent reviews online

www.perfec****ches.net

My mate bought this one http://www.superwatches.net/omega-swiss-seamaster-planet-ocean-black-case-black-dial.html and he is really happy with it


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Selling them as real will get you in trouble, anyone who knows about watches will be able to tell within the minute,

Even the ones that don't know much will find out of they ever have the battery changed, or insides looked at


----------

